# Preamplificador para TDA2002- -TDA2003



## quimypr (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola, miren lo que masomenos ando buscando es lo siguiente.

Tengo un amplificador stereo armado con dos TDA2002, funcionan de maravilla alimentados con una fuente de PC, que realmente se rie cuando los conecto ya que su capacidad de corriente es mucho mayor. A lo que voy es que cuando le conecto un iPod, o un mp3, su señal es muy debil. Supuestamente por los calculos la señal de entrada deberia tener 600mV para que multiplicado por la ganancia que es 10 funcione al mango. La del mp3 es la mitad, y la del iPod es menor aun.  necesito de algun circuito que amplifique la señal del iPod o del mp3, y aca viene la pregunta, ¿¿*es ese circuito un preamplificador, o un amplificador pequeño de poca ganancia??*

Muchas gracias por leerme


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 2, 2008)

Acá tenes un buen pre con control de tonos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 3, 2008)

Cualquier circuito que amplifique ganancia en vez de potencia es un preamplificador. puedes realizar diversos preamplificador, pero ya que usas una fuente de pc t recomiendo que armes uno integrado con un tl072 o similar. estos requieren +-12V con muy poca corriente de consumo, es stereo y tiene muy buena ganancia de salida y estabilizada. si no consigues ningun esquema yo t paso algunos.


----------



## quimypr (Abr 3, 2008)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Acá tenes un buen pre con control de tonos.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/
> 
> Saludos



Fantastico buen circuito, gracias, pero no quiero que me controle los tonos, osea, como hago para omitir esa parte. Osea el control de tonos seria para hacerlo mas grave o mas agudo, pero como seria mitad y mitad, con el pote al medio?

Si es asi, sos un capo.


----------

